# Blackmachine B7...cheap sale :(



## Dan (Mar 31, 2010)

*Brief & Accurate Description of gear/guitar:

*Hey guys, i h*a*te *p*otentially to say this but i have to get *ri*d of my B*l*ackmachine B7 because ive just *fo*und *o*ut i have 2 new mouths to feed and my car has tota*l*ly packed up*s*. 

This will be a complete *s*teal for one of you guy*s* as it needs to go q*u*i*ck *to pay for bills, i have the man on my back, and th*er*e*s* a lot of buyers out there who are interested in this model. So its going super low

Guitar is in 10/10 condition, no wear at all whatsoever
 *
Modifications (if any): *none*

Accessories (hardshell case etc): *Hard Case included*

Location (City,State or City,Country): *UK*

Contact Info (No Phone #s) *Comments only please, no PM's*

References Required (eBay or other forum userid): *check itrader*

Price (include currency and if firm/obo): *£600 o.b.o*

Pictures:
*


----------



## cheepy91 (Mar 31, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i want it!  i have no money though.....


----------



## alexander12014 (Mar 31, 2010)

FUUUUUUUU wat a dealio


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 31, 2010)

PM Sent.


----------



## teqnick (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL IM THE BIGGEST RETARD EVER


----------



## Ghostbuster777 (Mar 31, 2010)

Would you ship to the US?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2010)

If it's not sold and you'll ship to the US I'll take it if it's not already gone. I'm also willing to go higher than your asking price if you contact me we can work it out as I've wanted to try one of these and if I can help a brother out in the process all the better


----------



## Ghostbuster777 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wowzers.


----------



## Bungle (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 31, 2010)

PM SENT...


----------



## Necris (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## NickB11 (Mar 31, 2010)

I just shit at the price....and then looked closer. I get it now hahahah nicely done


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2010)

D'OH  Didn't even think about it as it's early for my time zone...


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 31, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 31, 2010)

While it was somewhat clever, this was really more appropriate for the OT section since it's not really a FS ad.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice one dude. I might suggest next year to wait until more time-zones are on the correct day.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 31, 2010)

I knew what it was when I saw the darkened letters, try something original next time.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL funny, but I knew it had to be a joke with that minimal price tag


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 31, 2010)

FUCK YOU MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## 308sc (Mar 31, 2010)

lol nice


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 31, 2010)

FFFFFUUUUU-


----------



## lobee (Mar 31, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I knew what it was when I saw the darkened letters, try something original next time.





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/82390-ive-been-signed-to-parker.html

Still funny, though.


----------



## sami (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOOO!!!! I got it!!


----------



## MFB (Mar 31, 2010)

Old tactic is old


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 31, 2010)

nice try. didnt get me.


----------



## TMM (Apr 1, 2010)

MFB said:


> Old tactic is old



Ha, but it got plenty of people.


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 1, 2010)

i like the length you went to here!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 1, 2010)

lobee said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/82390-ive-been-signed-to-parker.html
> 
> Still funny, though.



I remember that. Darren pulled the king of April Fool's with that one. Just the thought of a 7-string Parker will make half this board jizz in their pants.


----------

